# What a joke!



## Greystoke (Dec 20, 2010)

I just have to say that every time I think this show will change....it doesn't! In my humble opinion, I have worked around some of the best CLASSY timber fallers and loggers out there, and this show is so far from it, it makes me sick...what a shame for the cause! Only one thing to say...Media recognition is not helping us! What a bunch of bull####! 
:bang: :bang: Oh this ####ing show pisses me off...


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the producers of the show have a lot to do with these guys acting like whiny children. I try too look beyond the yelling and bickering to catch a glimpse of a stihl 880 or husky 3120 in action.


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 20, 2010)

homelitejim said:


> I think the producers of the show have a lot to do with these guys acting like whiny children. I try too look beyond the yelling and bickering to catch a glimpse of a stihl 880 or husky 3120 in action.



Oh yes, of course they do...but SHOULD they act like whiney children? NO! They should not...Most of the guys that I know in the industry are way smarter than these guys APPEAR! WE ARE BETTER THAN THIS! I am not sayin that I am better than this, because I am sure that SOME, of these guys mean well, but this shows editors are making a mockery of a glorious lifestyle that I have lived most of my life, and it pisses me off, I need to rant about it, and hopefully it will change! :bang:


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not a professional logger or in the industry and I understand that the real folks out there providing me with wood are not like the guys on TV. I think a lot of these supposed green horns are plants by the producers, actual know nothings of the industry, trying to screw up and make these guys mad. Unfortunately other than youtube this is about the only show to watch a chainsaw in action, I do not have the luxury of being able to cut wood all year round so I like watching others. What a fetish!


----------



## sloth9669 (Dec 20, 2010)

Best real life logging show is swamp loggers. Bobbi godson is a guy I'd go work for. Much better/ real life show


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 20, 2010)

I stayed up too late last night and was drinkin some whiskey...got to watching that show and needed to rant  I actually know some of the guys on R&R Conners crew, and they are good guys. I just don't like how that show portrays the timber industry...nuff said.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> I stayed up too late last night and was drinkin some whiskey...got to watching that show and needed to rant  I actually know some of the guys on R&R Conners crew, and they are good guys. I just don't like how that show portrays the timber industry...nuff said.



No problem...you said it right in your first post.


----------



## fmaglin (Dec 20, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> I stayed up too late last night and was drinkin some whiskey...got to watching that show and needed to rant  I actually know some of the guys on R&R Conners crew, and they are good guys. I just don't like how that show portrays the timber industry...nuff said.



Well Cody, I'd just like to add that I would have to say that I have worked primarily in the building trades most of my life and have never seen the bickering, name calling, and conflicts that the the Ax Men loggers have every week. I have to agree that it does give folks not associated with the logging industry a bad taste of the profession. Hopefully, some folks that do watch this comedy drama have enough common sense to understand that Ax Men is a drama rather than a reality show.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 20, 2010)

All the show was written ahead. All that drama was set from the beginning. Nothing happens without the control of the producers including all the yelling. As an example, in season 4 episode 2, around minute 15, Jimmy and James are towing their boat that disengages from the car hook. Now, try to convince me that cameras were there by chance to tape all the scene on the right moment !


----------



## proudsioux (Dec 20, 2010)

look at my thread about how set up this show is?

i even got negged repp for stating it.


----------



## MadMax5578 (Dec 20, 2010)

homelitejim said:


> Unfortunately other than youtube this is about the only show to watch a chainsaw in action, I do not have the luxury of being able to cut wood all year round so I like watching others. What a fetish!


I agree. I watch it to see chainsaw's in action, not all the scripted bit$hing!!


----------



## Romeosgrl (Dec 20, 2010)

Love watching my husband do what he does...if they would get a show to actually show the real work without all the BS, it would be awsome!


----------



## tomsteve (Dec 20, 2010)

there could be some egos kickin in when the cameras start rollin. jimmy and james make great comedy. but it does give loggers a bad rap. that work aint for sissies or whiners. there is a possibility that there's some $$$ from the producers. i doubt they film the crews for free.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree, it is embarassing. What most folks know of the timber industry they learned from AxMen.


----------



## slowp (Dec 20, 2010)

MadMax5578 said:


> I agree. I watch it to see chainsaw's in action, not all the scripted bit$hing!!



Oh dear. I am a lowly admirer of yarders. Yarding is the dirty job. The fallers get all the glory, and the short hours...but the logs have got to get on a landing and on trucks somehow and shipped before paychecks can be made out....Such is life.

I do know one logger who would fit right in on the show. Just one.

Perhaps we should pick out one *realistic* item from each show. The real thing I caught, because it has happened so much here, is the mention of needing an intermediate support on the hill, and the lack of, which made for poor lift while yarding. 

Anybody else notice any *real* stuff that commonly happens?


----------



## chucker (Dec 20, 2010)

reality like the deadman tail hold used by one of the loggers !! not a rotton stump the size of a vw beattle... other signs as toping a tree that would normally be droped from knee/waist high to clear a path for the haul back!! main lines as well can be lowered with chokers pulled in tight to help clear stumps or objects in the way of the sky line.... main line equaly tightened in tandem with the carriage to clear obstructions... theres way to many foolish portrails of the system that works.


----------



## chucker (Dec 20, 2010)

slowp said:


> Oh dear. I am a lowly admirer of yarders. Yarding is the dirty job. The fallers get all the glory, and the short hours...but the logs have got to get on a landing and on trucks somehow and shipped before paychecks can be made out....Such is life.
> 
> I do know one logger who would fit right in on the show. Just one.
> 
> ...


 yes!! you never see a double wrap with a choker on a log with lose bark to keep it in place!! hense logs coasting freely down the skid trail to the bottom?? lol


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 20, 2010)

chucker said:


> reality like the deadman tail hold used by one of the loggers !! not a rotton stump the size of a vw beattle... other signs as toping a tree that would normally be droped from knee/waist high to clear a path for the haul back!! main lines as well can be lowered with chokers pulled in tight to help clear stumps or objects in the way of the sky line.... main line equaly tightened in tandem with the carriage to clear obstructions... theres way to many foolish portrails of the system that works.



The inexperienced use "trial and error on the spot" of explosives by Shelby to free a log...the systematic goofy mistakes "a five year old could avoid" Jimmy and James make...the near fatal and frequent mistakes experienced yarder operators commit during downhill logging... The single solution use of engine power to solve yarder problems like to free stuck logs...the list can go on and on and on...


----------



## Cummins00 (Dec 20, 2010)

chucker said:


> reality like the deadman tail hold used by one of the loggers !! not a rotton stump the size of a vw beattle... other signs as toping a tree that would normally be droped from knee/waist high to clear a path for the haul back!! main lines as well can be lowered with chokers pulled in tight to help clear stumps or objects in the way of the sky line.... main line equaly tightened in tandem with the carriage to clear obstructions... theres way to many foolish portrails of the system that works.



Every episode I see about twenty things that drive me up the wall. I end up yelling at the TV more often then I ever have, and that's including watching the Seahawks play football. I'd consider taking a job at OSHA if they paid commission on fines and retiring after only watching a season of this show. I don't know how these guys get away with what they do, or how stupid they can be to do some of these things on camera.


----------



## chucker (Dec 20, 2010)

(Every episode I see about twenty things that drive me up the wall. I end up yelling at the TV more often then I ever have, and that's including watching the Seahawks play football. I'd consider taking a job at OSHA if they paid commission on fines and retiring after only watching a season of this show. I don't know how these guys get away with what they do, or how stupid they can be to do some of these things on camera............) itsthe way of the absent minded that rule the ways of the air waves im guessing?? lol but it sure does make a great living look like a bunch of fools indangering their lives when we know diff!! dont get me wron there are dangers in all things, just that a mind has to be able to see further then the end of their nose....


----------



## Romeosgrl (Dec 21, 2010)

Every show they have come out with about this type of work has had the same complaints. Have to realize the general population that doesn't know trees wants to see the drama, or the show wouldn't be successfull.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 21, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> The inexperienced use "trial and error on the spot" of explosives by Shelby to free a log...



I think he was trying the Mentos and Diet Coke trick, guess he doesn't check You Tube for the actual results? :yoyo:


----------



## FSburt (Dec 21, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I agree, it is embarassing. What most folks know of the timber industry they learned from AxMen.



I get asked by friends and family is this how it really is. I am no logger just cut trees and burn slash but I have spent enough time in the woods to know that this show has gave the wrong impression about woods work. Come on every side has drama like that constantly I don't think so. Some HT' and owners would be getting a serious assswhuppin the way they are constantly yelling and screaming at everyone all for the camera's. It is not as bad as good ole Nosack Raw but is working its way there.

Oh I like to ole MRE heater packets in the plastic jug trick thinking it was real explosives good one.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 21, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> I think he was trying the Mentos and Diet Coke trick, guess he doesn't check You Tube for the actual results? :yoyo:



Dry ice and water makes a damn good bang!


----------



## paccity (Dec 22, 2010)

i know everyone is aware of how the shows geared for the ignorant masses, ya i watch when nothing else is on. and my 6 year old boy watches with me. i explain what's real and not, best thing i do so he wont think all of it is real , i take a 30 to 45 min drive to a real logging show . we sit and watch and he learns what is really going on. he likes the real thing a lot more. and who knows he could work in the woods like his ancestors.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 22, 2010)

> Dry ice and water makes a damn good bang!





So does triple x in a large wine bottle with cannon fuse, plus heavy enough to sink.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 23, 2010)

Propane filled garbage cans not only go bang but let off a neat ball of flame.


----------

